# Problema con tv Sony KV29AL42C



## Tico_Bo (Nov 21, 2005)

Buenas Noches Amigos,
Tengo el siguiente problema con esta TV Sony KV29AL42C, al prender hay audio pero no imagen, al cabo de un par de minutos aparece la imagen pero en forma intermitente aparece desaparece, tambien el led del stanby queda parpadeando, si me pueden dar una pista de lo que puede les agradeceria.  

Saludos
Tico_Bo


----------



## Mavila (Nov 27, 2005)

por lo que comentas de esta falla me parece que tienes la pantalla agotada prueba con otra pantalla y verás o de lo contrario has lo sgte:

Desactivar o "engañar" al circuito IK
en ocasiones puede ser útil, "engañar" al circuito IK para desactivar el bloqueo de video que este ocasiona.
Esto se puede lograr, desconectando la línea IK proveniente de la placa del TRC y colocando tres diodos del tipo 1N4148 entre los pines del integrado jungla, tal como se muestra en la figura.
De esta forma los pulsos de comprobación, enviados desde el IC jungla son introducidos a este nuevamente, con lo cual desactiva el bloqueo de video, permitiendo ver la imagen en pantalla.
De no presentarse imagen al hacer la modificación sugerida, y habiendo realizado las comprobaciones indicadas anteriormente, sin haber detectado anomalías, es posible que el integrado jungla (o algún componente asociado) este defectuoso.
Espero que esto ayude a despejar un poco, las dudas sobre el funcionamiento de este circuito, y poder localizar con más facilidad la causa de las fallas que se suelen presentar.

Suerte


----------



## maliboo (Dic 10, 2005)

con la tv apagada presione:......display,5,volume+ y luego power de ahi en adelante es una búsqueda incesante de unos codigos ,modifiquen el que diga gcut, bcut, y rcut, no agradezcan , depositen en mi cuenta gracias chauuuuu


----------



## tecnigroup (Mar 19, 2006)

mejor es poner tres resistencias de 120k unidas en un solo punto comun y cada una de ellas ha cada catodo


----------



## deftoniano (Feb 20, 2010)

buenos dias perdon por la intromision pero en verdad necesito tu opinion, resulta que tengo un tv sony modelo KV-29RS22C y la falla que presenta es la misma que de Tico_Bo, al encender el tv la imagen aparece y reaparece intermitentemente quisiera saber si el metodo del engaño al circuito IK es compatible para este modelo ya que segun investigaciones mias el integrado jungla es el IC301 en algunos modelos, pero en el mio creo que es el IC351 y tengo dudas al respecto ya que no cuento con manual de servicio y no quisiera empeorar las cosas debido a mi poca experiencia, por favor ayuda gracias de antemano.


----------

